# Echolot??? WEnn ja welches???



## Mr.Drown (24. Februar 2004)

Hi!
Ich war vor Jahren mal in Norwegen am Hardangerfjord (Valevag)
Gebucht bei elchferien.
Dazu auch ein echolot gemietet.
Irgendwie hat das nicht wirklich viel gebracht und die daten wiedersprachen häufig denen der seekarte...und wenn ich meiner spule glauben sollte war die seekarte eher die richtige aussage.
Im August fahre ich wieder für 2 wochen nach norwegen zum Rekefjord südlich von egersund...
Nun meine Frage...
Lohnt sich die ANschaffung eines echolotes???
Die letzte woche haben wir nur noch vom land geangelt weil sturm war und haben dort auch die grössten fische gefangen!


----------



## Jirko (24. Februar 2004)

hallo mr. down #h

solltest du vorhaben, regelmäßig die weiten fischgründe norwegens aufzusuchen, lohnt der kauf eines echolotes immer. zumal du diesen ja auch in unseren binnengewässern bei der fischpirsch vom boot aus nutzen kannst. der kauf eines echolotes wird noch dadurch verstärkt, daß du mitunter bei den vermieter in norwegen mit qualitativ minderwertigen loten ausgestattet wirst und dafür in der regel pro woche € 100 bis € 150,-- (mitunter sogar mehr) bezahlen mußt. portable-versionen bekommst du heutzutage schon relativ günstig via ebay. auslaufmodelle wie das x-85 von lowrance sind schon eine investition wert, da dieses schon für ca. € 250,-- zu haben ist. wenn du aber zukünftig vorhast, desöfteren nach norwegen zu fahren, würde ich dir raten, aktuelle modelle aus dem lowrance-programm zu kaufen. um den „normalen“ angelbereich, bis in tiefen von 300m, abdecken zu können, kann ich dir das x-97er von lowrance in der portableversion an´s herz legen. möchtest du noch tiefer fischen, wirst du an doppelfrequenz-loten nicht vorbeikommen. auch die investition in ein kombigerät (fishfinder und kartenplotter) ist je nach deinen vorhaben empfehlenswert.

vielleicht kannst du deine frage ja noch etwas konkretisieren. wie tief möchtest du zukünftig fischen, befasst du dich auch mit dem zukauf eines navigationsgerätes, um hot-spots gezielt anfahren zu können, wieviel möchtest du für ein lot ausgeben... usw. einfach nochmals poasten mr. down, wir helfen dir gerne weiter #h


----------



## Mr.Drown (24. Februar 2004)

Hi!
Thx für die klasse Auskunft erstmal...
Naja will versuchen regelmässig 1 mal im Jahr oder mehr nach Norwegen zu kommen...
So bei ca 150-200 meter is da schon schluss die kurbelei mit so einer lumpigen stationärrolle ist fürn A*****.
Aber das kann sich ja sicher noch ändern...
Also wenn das X85 ne gute Investition für so bis 300 m ist und man für ca 250 euro dabei is dann habe ich glaube ich gefunden was ich suche...
Bin in good old germany mehr der mit der forellenrute durch die gegend gelaufe angler...da brauche ich kein echolot *ggg*
thx noxhmal andras
Oder vielleicht noch ne alternative???
Sehe immer wieder was on easy oder so...


----------



## Jirko (25. Februar 2004)

hallöli mr. down #h

mit dem x-85er bist du für deine belange bestens gerüstet. frage doch mal ganz fix unsere leguan8 aus´m board. er bietet gerade ein neu gekauftes x-85er an. vielleicht hat er es ja noch nicht verkauft. versuch mal dein glück #h


----------



## Toddi (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo, Mr. Down!

Ansonsten wirf mal einen Blick in die Fisch & Fang Ausgabe vom Januar 04 ode Dezember 03 (ich weiss nicht mehr genau welche).  Der Testbericht über Echolote ist recht interessant, vor allem, was die maximalen Lottiefen in der Realität im Vergleich zu den Herstellerangaben angeht. 

Gruß, Toddi:g :g :g


----------



## Jirko (25. Februar 2004)

hallo toddi #h

deinen erwähnten testbericht büdde mit vorsicht genießen  er ist im grunde genommen sehr interessant und auch bedingt realitätsnah... ABER, die maximalen lottiefen diverser testgeräte stimmen nie und nimmer. wenn ein x-97er mit einer maximalen lottiefe von knapp 160m (ich glaube zu wissen, es waren soviel) im test abgeschnitten hat, dann liegt die vermutung nahe, daß der tester zu diesem zeitpunkt vielleicht gerade über ne schlammgrube geschippert ist .

fisch & fang, x-97er, lottiefe max. 160m... jirko, x-97er, lottiefe 280m (geschehen im september 03 am fisterfjord)... und dabei hatte ich noch ne satte grayline!

fazit, testbericht im groben sehr vielsagend und informativ, aber mitunter steckt der teufel im detail #h


----------



## Tooommy (6. März 2004)

Moin Moin,

Mal eine frage das X 85 Bis welche Tiefe geht das gerät ????  400m suche Gerät so bis 400  - 450m Tiefe max.  als Portable ??

beste Grüße


----------



## Jirko (6. März 2004)

hallo tooommy #h

um bei 400m - 450m auch noch eine satte anzeige auf dem display haben zu können, mußt du dir ein doppelfrequenzlot kaufen. das x-85er schafft diese tiefe definitiv nicht!

entscheidend ist auch die grundbeschaffenheit. harter boden reflektiert einen sehr hohen anteil der ausgesandten echos - weicher boden schluckt einen hohen teil! ergo wirst du ein lot benötigen, was aufgrund der sendeleistung und eines kleinen geberwinkels mindestens 700-750m laut händlerangaben loten kann. von diesen händlerangaben kannst du getrost noch 25% - 30% abziehen, so daß du im zuge dessen auf die ungefähr zu schaffende tiefenlotung kommst #h


----------



## Tooommy (6. März 2004)

Was ist mit dem Humminbird Legend 1005 Deep soll bis 600m gehen, kann man das gerät auch umbauen für Portable geht das mit dem Mitgelieferten Geber?

Oder was kannst Du Empfehlen  Welches Gerät sollte bis 400 . 450m gehen da ich vor Tysnes /flatraker mal in den Tiefen bei 300- 350m fischen möchte
Gruß


----------



## Jirko (6. März 2004)

hallo tooommy #h

das humminbird hätte für mich einen zu lütten bildschirm. 160x160 bildpunkte können schon arg auf die linsen gehen. und sehr wichtige features wie splitscreen und zoom fehlen gänzlich! für mich ein klares argument, nicht zu kaufen.

wenn, dann spiele lieber mit den gedanken, dir ein DF aus der eagle- oder lowranceschmiede zu kaufen. hierbei würde ich persönlich wiederum lowrance favorisieren, obwohl beide im grunde genommen aus einer hand stammen.

das x-98er DF ist mittlerweile wieder ein ausläufermodell, da die neuen lowrancegeräte der 1xxer serie gerade auf den markt geschoben wurden. daher würde ich dir zum kauf eines x-98er DF raten. HIER findest du das x-98er DF. solltest du mit den gedanken spielen, dir ein lot dieser reihe oder doch der 1xxx-er zu kaufen, dann würde ich dir empfehlen, dich mit unserem holger vom top-shop in verbindung zu setzen. eine sehr empfehlenswerte adresse - seit ich mein lot bei holger erstanden habe, kaufe ich nur noch bei ihm!

wenn noch fragen tooommy, nur zu - wünsch dir noch ein schönes wochenende #h


----------



## Tinsen (15. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jirko _
> *wenn ein x-97er mit einer maximalen lottiefe von knapp 160m (ich glaube zu wissen, es waren soviel) im test abgeschnitten hat, dann liegt die vermutung nahe, daß der tester zu diesem zeitpunkt vielleicht gerade über ne schlammgrube geschippert ist .
> 
> *



habe mich auch gefragt, ob die da besoffen auf dem wasser waren. 160m klingt echt zu wenig für das teil.

welchen geberwinkel hat das x-85 ??? ich will es eher hier in heimischen gewässern einsetzen. bruach da nen größeren winkel, damit ich mehr sehen kann


----------



## Jirko (15. März 2004)

hallo tinsen #h

das x-85er hat einen 20grad (200khz) geberwinkel . wenn du nicht vorhast, auf unseren binnengewässern zu schleppen, ist der geberwinkel vollkommen ausreichend #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Echolot??? WEnn ja welches???*

Hallo Jirko,

welcher Geberwinkel ist zum Schleppen aber auch so zu angeln auf unseren Binnengewässern ratsam?


----------



## Jirko (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Echolot??? WEnn ja welches???*

hallo toni #h

zum reinen schleppen solltest du ein lot mit größtmöglichem geberwinkel in betracht ziehen. das eagle trifinder hat einen von ca. 150grad und du kannst somit einen relativ großen gewässerbereich abstrahlen – ein unermesslicher vorteil beim schleppen. auch doppelfrequenz-geräte sind im niederfrequenten bereich sehr gut zum schleppen geeignet, sind in der regel aber kostenintensiver als das trifinder. ergo, wenn du nur in binnengewässern und nicht in norwegen auf fischpirsch gehst und hier vorwiegend schleppst, würde ich dir das trifinder 2 von eagle empfehlen #h


----------



## Angelwebshop (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Echolot??? WEnn ja welches???*

Hi Leute,

die Standartgeber von Lowrance haben einen Abstrahlwinkel von ca. 60° wo bei der Innere Kegel etwa 20° hat. ( Ist wie bei einer Taschenlampe ) Je nach Salzgehalt des Wassers kann die Lotdiefe jedoch strak differieren, so ist es durchaus denkbar das im inneren eines Fordes weitaus tiefer gelotet wird als draußen vor der Küste.
Abhängig von einem guten Ergebniss sind auch die Frequenzen des Gebers. 

Wer genaues wissen will kann sich ja melden, übrigens könnt Ihr auch Holger vom Top Shop befragen, der hat echt einen Plan von der Sache.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Echolot??? WEnn ja welches???*

guten Morgen Jirko #h ,

vieln Dank für die Auskunft ... habe gerade von Eagle den Fish Mark 480 im Gedanken. Der hat einen Geberwinkel 20° + 60° , ist das auch in Ordnung für unsere Gewässer?
Gruß Toni:s


----------



## Teibei (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Echolot??? WEnn ja welches???*

Hallo!

Ich verkaufe zur zeit mein X-91!! habe es damals inklusive 2 Geber, Gerätebox, Festmontage + Portable, sprich Saugnapf für 720 € gekauft!

Das Echolot ist in einem einwandfreien Zustand!


----------



## charly11 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Echolot??? WEnn ja welches???*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Habe lange nichts mehr hören lassen, da ich mich wegen der nervigen Geschichte von Big - Spring eingeloggt hatte und mir die ganze Geschichte fürchterlich auf die Nerven ging. Vor allem diese elende Lügerei.

ich bin gerade vor 3 Stunden von Hitra zurückgekommen und war von der Navigationstechnik mehr als enttäuscht.
Jetzt suche ich ein venünftiges Kombinationsgerät (also Fishfinder und Echolot in einem).
Wer kann mir da ein wirklich gutes Gerät empfehelen und vielleicht auch einen Tip geben wo man es bekommt? !
Ansonsten war es auf Hitra wunderbar - geiles Wetter (vom Wind mal abgesehen).
Gestern wurde sogar der Europarecord vom Seelachs gebrochen mit 22,88Kg - aber nicht von mir.
Meine Erfolge fielen eher sehr bescheiden aus, weil ich micht 2/3 der Zeit auf die Technik verlassen habe.
Freue mich auf Eure Tips.
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand eine geilen Tip für Hitra, da ich im kommenden August wieder dort hin will.

Charly


----------



## Jirko (16. August 2004)

*AW: Echolot??? WEnn ja welches???*

moin charly #h

kombigeräte würde ich dir nur empfehlen, wenn du jedes jahr immer das gleiche revier zum fischen anpeilst, da die plotter mit kombinierten fishfinder in der regel jeweils nur zu bluechart- (garmin) und navionics-modulen kompatibel sind. das heißt, du kannst dir nur für ein zielgebiet (oder läßt dir andere online zum download für sattes geld freischalten) ein seekartenmodul kaufen. bei jährlich wechselnden fischgebieten, mußt du dann gezwungenermaßen wieder neue module für das entsprechende seengebiet kaufen – nen kostspieliges unterfangen!

dann doch lieber der tip, dir ein fishfinder der lowrance-reihe zu kaufen (x-135er oder für´s tiefe x-136er DF bzw. ausläufermodel x-98er DF) und parallel dazu ein handnavigationsgerät mit plotterfunktin von magellan. hier sind´s die meridian oder sportrak modelle, die in deinen focus geraten sollten 

bei den handplottern der meridian- und sportrak reihe hast du den entscheidenden vorteil, dir die bluenav europa CD zu kaufen (beim meridian das kit und beim sportrak die europa CD). auf dieser sind alle seengebiete europas (191 an der zahl!) abgespeichert und du kannst dir diese immer einzelnd für dein zielgebiet auf dein handgerät von der disc downloaden.

da die plottergeräte mit fishfinderfunktion vom kostenpart her auch so umdie € 500,-- liegen, hier mal nen kleines rechenbeispiel:

- x-135er (für´s fischen bis 300m) € 300,--
- magellan sporttrak color momentan saugünstig im angebot (NOCH!) € 299,-- (standard € 500,--)
- bluenav CD europa für´s sportrak € 200,--

macht runde € 800,--.

bei dieser mehrinvestition sparst du aber auf dauer, da du so nicht mehr die einzelnen module für die plotter kaufen mußt.

die bluenav disc muß online via magellan freigeschalten werden. hierzu ist die angabe der codierung der bluenav-CD in kombi mit der internen gerätenummer deines handnavigerätes notwendig (clever die jungs von magellan ) #h


----------



## DBT4400 (17. August 2004)

*AW: Echolot??? WEnn ja welches???*

Hallo zusammen
Was haltet Ihr vom Lowrance i Finder4 GPS?
Habe es bein Stollenwerk erstanden.
Ist es mit L.Echoloten kompartiebel?


----------



## Jirko (18. August 2004)

*AW: Echolot??? WEnn ja welches???*

hallo dbt4400 #h

was meinst du denn mit kompatibel zu lowrancen-echoloten? gib einfach mal laut #h


----------



## DBT4400 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Echolot??? WEnn ja welches???*

Hallo Jirko
Wie Du weißt fahre ich nach Norge.Oktober!
Das GPS kann ich auch als Kartenplotter benutzen.Software vorrausgesetzt.
Kann ich es mit einem Echolot kompatiebel (zusammemgeschaltet)benutzen?


----------



## Jirko (19. August 2004)

*AW: Echolot??? WEnn ja welches???*

hallo DBT #h

das funktioniert leider nicht! dein echolot, wenn es dann kein kombigerät ist (plotter / echolot), ist auch nur als solches nutzbar (tiefenlot, darstellung der untergrundbeschaffenheit, fischortung). parallel dazu kannst du mithilfe deines handplotters navigieren und hier den vorzug des auffindens von untiefen, abruckkanten, rinnen etc. nutzen. dies ist auch mit einem lot möglich, aber weitaus schwieriger und aufwendiger zu bewerkstelligen. mithilfe deines handplotters kannst du anhand der seekartensoftware deine fischspots direkt ansteuern #h


----------



## DBT4400 (22. August 2004)

*AW: Echolot??? WEnn ja welches???*

Danke für den Tipp,hab es mir schon gedacht.
Hast Du vielleicht noch einen Tipp für den Boknafjord?
Schönen Dank sagt Bernd


----------

